# FS Book: Buying and Setting Up your Small Farm or Ranch



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Buying and Setting Up your Small Farm or Ranch - L. R. Miller (publisher of Small Farmer's Journal)

First edition, first printing softcover in good condition

$20 plus shipping


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Cyndi, I'll take this one, as well as the goat and poultry books. I'll be using PayPal, and the zip is 74039. Send me a PM with the info, thanks!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

*** sold


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Still available!


----------

